# £12,000 carnauba wax



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

hi guys just came across a detailing companies website not sure if there a member on here but on there price list it says they use a exclusive £12,000 carnauba wax is that possible i mean is there such a thing ? just seams a bit OTT for a wax or his he Bullsh!ting


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

mitchell and king?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

There is waxes in that price range and lot more aswell. To be fair if I had the spare cash id also prob own one of them lol.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jay69 said:


> hi guys just came across a detailing companies website not sure if there a member on here but on there price list it says they use a exclusive £12,000 carnauba wax is that possible i mean is there such a thing ? just seams a bit OTT for a wax or his he Bullsh!ting


Yawn! You are only whinging because you couldn't afford it, everyday we have a wax post, not every product is for everybody, I wouldn't pay £12k for a wax either, but I wouldn't mock anybody that does either, "comes in a big tub and last ages" doesn't cut it for everybody


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Got two tubs prefer my colli


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

£12,000 Grand for a wax, must be the top elite end performing exclusive wax going on the market.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sports Car Protection?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

See here

:doublesho


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Yawn! You are only *whinging because you couldn't afford it*, everyday we have a wax post, not every product is for everybody, I wouldn't pay £12k for a wax either, but I wouldn't mock anybody that does either, "comes in a big tub and last ages" doesn't cut it for everybody


ha ha why would i whing about the price i just asked if there is such a thing as a 12k wax as there is some bull****ers in this game (which im not apart of) and please dont Presume i couldnt afford it ! :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.broughandhowarth.com/defwaxmarble.html

Makes £12,000 seem like colly money!


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

adf27 said:


> See here
> 
> :doublesho


good link

but what makes this stuff better than say a £200 wax personally i couldnt tell the difference if we had two cars side by side one with 24k wax and the other with £200 wax . or am i missing something


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Hmm, in todays market, I might have to undercut...
I can do a pot of homebrew for £11,999 if anyone wants one


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

jay69 said:


> good link
> 
> but what makes this stuff better than say a £200 wax personally i couldnt tell the difference if we had two cars side by side one with 24k wax and the other with £200 wax . or am i missing something


Its the bragging :lol:

"I've used a £24k wax on my car"


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

God please can an admin just lock this thread, we all know what happens else, it becomes a war between boutique wax and colly 476 *face palm*


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> Hmm, in todays market, I might have to undercut...
> I can do a pot of homebrew for £11,999 if anyone wants one


I've just sold my car so can do £9k?? 
:lol::lol::lol::lol:

I don't actually have £9k please do not try and sell me the wax. Thanks


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

adf27 said:


> *Its the bragging* :lol:
> 
> "I've used a £24k wax on my car"


lol i know what you mean .

ha ha its only when you tell them its a 10 year old corsa that you have just used that on will have a few confused faces :doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

New Mini or New wax well it would be good to have the money to be able to choose i know the one i would have


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

ChrisST said:


> Hmm, in todays market, I might have to undercut...
> I can do a pot of homebrew for £11,999 if anyone wants one


good one im not bothered about the wax but if it comes in a marble jar how much just for the jar ? i can fill it with cheaper stuff


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

How about £40,000?

http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx


----------



## Dangerroush (Nov 4, 2010)

So, if I put this £24k wax on my car and then put the car up for sale, by rights, should be able to charge, let's say £1k more for the car...cool, where do I buy some...


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

adf27 said:


> I've just sold my car so can do £9k??
> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> I don't actually have £9k please do not try and sell me the wax. Thanks


How about £8999 :thumb:

I'm feeling generous today, I'll even throw in a free microfibre..


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jay69 said:


> ha ha why would i whing about the price i just asked if there is such a thing as a 12k wax as there is some bull****ers in this game (which im not apart of) and please dont Presume i couldnt afford it ! :thumb:


Heh heh , my question is always "prove it!"



jay69 said:


> good link
> 
> but what makes this stuff better than say a £200 wax personally i couldnt tell the difference if we had two cars side by side one with 24k wax and the other with £200 wax . or am i missing something


This is the age old argument, perhaps not that people could tell, I wouldn't want to be paying a few hundred for a clean and polish for the final coat to be some tinned sealant, and I would suspect that customers would not either.
The business model is already currently being proven time and time again :thumb:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

jay69 said:


> good one im not bothered about the wax but if it comes in a marble jar how much just for the jar ? i can fill it with cheaper stuff


I have been looking at different things to put some homebrew in, just looks a bit better than a plastic tub.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The thing has anybody tried these high end waxes that are 12,000 to 40,000 price tags.

Searched the results on DW, and no testing on here from the above products.


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Shredder said:


> How about £40,000?
> 
> http://www.zymol.co.uk/zymolsolaris.aspx


and its sold out :doublesho


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , *my question is always "prove it!"*
> 
> This is the age old argument, perhaps not that people could tell, I wouldn't want to be paying a few hundred for a clean and polish for the final coat to be some tinned sealant, and I would suspect that customers would not either.
> The business model is already currently being proven time and time again :thumb:


prove what ?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I've pot something far more valuable than that pah !!

A single ever pour prototype wax that sits in a glass jar under the dining room cupboard.

My point being it's a handpour, it's handmade, it's totaly exclusive - no others exist anywhere. - And it works bloody well - nice texture, finish, beads etc etc

What makes a wax 12k ? I'd say my glass jar is more exclusive.

Guessing you get my point :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , my question is always "prove it!"
> 
> This is the age old argument, perhaps not that people could tell, I wouldn't want to be paying a few hundred for a clean and polish for the final coat to be some tinned sealant, and I would suspect that customers would not either.
> The business model is already currently being proven time and time again :thumb:


Always makes me laugh on these debates when you get people saying "I wouldn't buy it as I can't tell the difference"................urrmmmmm how can you say you can't tell the difference if you haven't used it? :lol:


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> I've pot something far more valuable than that pah !!
> 
> A single ever pour prototype wax that sits in a glass jar under the dining room cupboard.
> 
> ...


if its in a nice looking jar thats all that matters :thumb:


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Always makes me laugh on these debates when you get people saying "I wouldn't buy it as I can't tell the difference"................urrmmmmm how can you say you can't tell the difference if you haven't used it? :lol:


have you tried it ?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jay69 said:


> prove what ?


That you can afford it (the wax) , as mentioned the site where you saw the wax is not aimed really at the customer that typically drives a mass produced discounted vehicle and bauking at the penny increase on diesel


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Give the OP a break he only asked a question........


Why do ppl feel the need to shoot him down?


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

jay69 said:


> have you tried it ?


No I haven't, but then again I still understand the marketing behind it, why people would want it. I have however tried and own a few high end waxes and can safely 100% say they are (in my opinion) miles better than the likes of colly 476 etc. That's not me being a wax snob or chucking around more money than sense, it's because they do a far better job for me and customers agree too. To me detailing is an art form, I personally wouldn't want to spend hours upon hours of intricately prepping a vehicle from tyre to roof to top it off with a colly tin. However, cheaper waxes do have a firm place with me still as they do a great job in their respective fields and I vary rarely treat my own car with expensive wax.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> Give the OP a break he only asked a question........
> 
> Why do ppl feel the need to shoot him down?


No one is shooting him down, a debate is a debate, seems cowardly when a comment is 'challenged' that there is an accusation of shooting people down, it is simply not the case, the 476 warriors are often quick to the fold, does it last longer than all others? NO, does it look as good as others? NO, otherwise why do folk only use it in the winter or add top up sprays? it is when those questions are asked the warriors are always quiet


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> God please can an admin just lock this thread, we all know what happens else, it becomes a war between boutique wax and colly 476 *face palm*


2 pages later.... The argument still rages :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm a lover not a "warrior" lol

Enjoy your debate folks.......!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> I'm a lover not a "warrior" lol
> 
> Enjoy your debate folks.......!


No one is knocking you for loving it, sadly I'm finding from personal use of it and the mass hysteria 'recommendations' towards it that it is seriously over rated and hence why there is a market for more pricey products, even if a few grand a pot is extreme


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Avanti said:


> That you can afford it (the wax) , as mentioned the site where you saw the wax is not aimed really at the customer that typically drives a mass produced discounted vehicle and bauking at the penny increase on diesel


its not all about the car you drive but whats in the bank :thumb:

the site i found the wax on has an average of £200 to £400 detailing services so even your average joe could afford that if there car is worth it

what my point was ( because i dont wash/detail cars for a living ) is can you buy such a thing as a £12,000 wax i wouldn't have a clue ? thats why i asked

so have you used it and can you tell its worth the 12k price tag


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Avanti said:


> No one is knocking you for loving it, sadly I'm finding from personal use of it and the mass hysteria 'recommendations' towards it that it is seriously over rated and hence why there is a market for more pricey products, even if a few grand a pot is extreme


I didn't mean i love colly (i don't even own a tin) I meant i'm not one for forum "warriors"!!!!!

I guess it's each to their own on the wax front.....if it makes you feel good having/using the expensive wax or having the money in the bank it's each to their owns choice!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jay69 said:


> its not all about the car you drive but whats in the bank :thumb:
> 
> the site i found the wax on has an average of £200 to £400 detailing services so even your average joe could afford that if there car is worth it
> 
> ...


The way I look at it is like this, you have a car, if it goes to a detailer valeter and the customer spends X amount on the vehicle and the vehicle looks X amount more value to the owner then it is worth it, naturally at the price of the product it is not aimed at the 'average' reader of this forum.
Branding is what sells a lot of the time, it is around you every single day and some items you already own, you have purchased simply because of the brand, at a tolerable price anything more expensive returns little extra, however if everyone drove a Kia Ceed, washed their car with say DW'rs choice bodywash and used only 476, the world would be a pretty boring place, even China does not do that :thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

jay69 said:


> its not all about the car you drive but whats in the bank :thumb:
> 
> the site i found the wax on has an average of £200 to £400 detailing services so even your average joe could afford that if there car is worth it
> 
> ...


Could it be a REALLY big pot of Colly? :buffer:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

People with waxes costing over £30 need their heads checked! :wave:


:lol:


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

Avanti said:


> The way I look at it is like this, you have a car, if it goes to a detailer valeter and the customer spends X amount on the vehicle and the vehicle looks X amount more value to the owner then it is worth it, naturally at the price of the product it is not aimed at the 'average' reader of this forum.
> Branding is what sells a lot of the time, it is around you every single day and some items you already own, you have purchased simply because of the brand, at a tolerable price anything more expensive returns little extra, however if everyone drove a Kia Ceed, washed their car with say DW'rs choice bodywash and used only *476*, the world would be a pretty boring place, even China does not do that :thumb:


sorry but what is 476 i take it its a wax of some sort . whats the full product name


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

fraz101 said:


> I didn't mean i love colly (i don't even own a tin) I meant i'm not one for forum "warriors"!!!!!
> 
> I guess it's each to their own on the wax front....*.if it makes you feel good having/using the expensive wax or having the money in the bank it's each to their owns choice!*


It is each to their own, although some will not live and let live, I suppose once some readers have been to a few more funerals, then they will realise there is no point in being the richest person in the cemetry


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

jay69 said:


> sorry but what is 476 i take it its a wax of some sort . whats the full product name


Collinite no 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> Collinite no 476S - Super Doublecoat Auto Wax
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/collinite-476s-super-doublecoat-auto-wax/prod_207.html


thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tarbyonline said:


> Could it be a REALLY big pot of Colly? :buffer:


No, definately not, there have been posts only this week about the feeling of being underwhelmed after using this product, it was designed initially to protect power cables I believe


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

amiller said:


> People with waxes costing over £30 need their heads checked! :wave:
> 
> :lol:


Even if they charge customers to use it and make a living out of it? The same could be said as for why we buy mobiles at £500 a pop, massive flat screen tv's for ££££ when in reality they probably cost nowhere near as much to make. You're also paying for the cost of the research and development, the wages of the workers, the fuel to transport it etc etc. granted everything has its profit margin but if someone is willing to pay the amount for it why not? Would I prefer an aston martin over a Kia? Yeah I would if I could afford it. Would I prefer to have an iPhone as opposed to a cheap £20 phone from tesco? Yeah I do. We're all happy to pay over the odds on something or another whether it be cars, golf clubs (for example as top gear shown you can buy a car and enter it for track days cheaper than a decent set of clubs which in my opinion are just long sticks with metal lumps on the end, but that's because golf doesn't interest me but I wont judge others for spending on it) electronics etc etc. Wax is no different, if anything wax almost makes more sense for the cost as alot of these companies buying it will charge per application. I can't remember the last time I heard of anyone I know charging people to watch their expensive television...........


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

amiller said:


> People with waxes costing over £30 need their heads checked! :wave:
> 
> :lol:


Why? (even though I have not spent that amount on a wax product yet)


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> Could it be a REALLY big pot of Colly? :buffer:


I just worked out you could have 532 litres of Colly 476 for the price of 1 £40,000 Zymol Super Expensive stuff :doublesho

Wouldn't be the same tough :lol:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Avanti said:


> No, definately not, there have been posts only this week about the feeling of being underwhelmed after using this product, it was designed initially to protect power cables I believe


Is that not #845? What I was referring to was the fact that it is stated as a £12,000 wax with no reference to the size of the pot of wax. e.g there's nothing to stop me getting hold of (extreme example) 1,000 bottles of super resin polish and putting them into one large tank and calling it a £10,000 polish


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

If i was a millionaire and money was no object id have it allready


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

adf27 said:


> I just worked out you could have 532 litres of Colly 476 for the price of 1 £40,000 Zymol Super Expensive stuff :doublesho
> 
> Wouldn't be the same tough :lol:


thats a LOT of layers mind :buffer:


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

This is an interesting one, 

I for one like my watches, and my best is a £5500 breitling. 

Is it better than my every day cheap watch a £270 casio edifice ..? 

No in fact my edifice is a much better watch, it's wave ceptor, updated 3 times a day from the atomic clock, it's solar powered so no batteries and it doesnt need yearly services It better shaped and doesnt catch on my coats etc. 

If I had to choose between the two, as my last ever watch the casio would win. 

But I love wearing the big one, as people notice it....and I like people seeing me with it, I hope they know what they are looking at and think wow !!
" look what he can afford" selfish yes, but honest even if most people don't have a clue what it's worth, the same as cars people like to be seen in a fancy motor more than being spotted driving a bangor. But with wax at this price very very few people will know that their car is dressed in 12k wax, if you posted a pic of a nice watch on a watch forum most people will know, what make it is and his much it cost, if you posted a car with 12k wax on here, very few of us with know.....so normal product price worth is lost.... Which is a shame, as if I had 12k wax on my car I would want the world to know


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

i'll sell you my half pot of natty's blue for 35k :lol:

i'll even sign it :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tarbyonline said:


> Is that not #845? What I was referring to was the fact that it is stated as a £12,000 wax with no reference to the size of the pot of wax. e.g there's nothing to stop me getting hold of (extreme example) 1,000 bottles of super resin polish and putting them into one large tank and calling it a £10,000 polish


As I understand 845 is just a liquid version of 476 or 476 is just a paste version of 845.
Yes your extreme example may work, but how are you going to market the concept? 
When I start to see plenty of posts in the studio section where the poster always finishes off with a coat of 476 and the customer comes running back with further recommendations and repeat business then one can become convinced that all LSPs are the same


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jonny2400 said:


> This is an interesting one,
> 
> I for one like my watches, and my best is a £5500 breitling. But is it better than my every day cheap watch a £270 casio edifice ..? No in fact my edifice is a better watch, it's wave ceptor, updated 3 times a day from the atomic clock, it's solar powered so no batteries and it does need serviced. It better shaped and doesnt catch on my coats etc.
> 
> If I had to choose between the two, as my last ever watch the casio would win. But I love wearing the big one, as people notice it....and I like people seeing me with it, I hope they know what they are looking at and understand wow look what he can afford, selfish but honest even if most people don't have a clue what it's worth, the same as cars people like to be seen in a fancy motor more than being spotted driving a bangor. But with wax at this price very very few people will know that their car is dressed in 12k wax, if you posted a pic of a nice watch on a watch forum most people will know, what make it is and his much it cost, if you posted a car with 12k wax on here, very few of us with know.....so normal product price worth is lost.... Which is a shame, as if I had 12k wax on my car I would want the world to know


If you put a nice wax on a car after a polish, the world will know, and you will get your vehicle noticed when you roll onto the petrol forcourt or into a multistorey car park etc etc.


----------



## Jonny2400 (May 14, 2011)

Avanti said:


> If you put a nice wax on a car after a polish, the world will know, and you will get your vehicle noticed when you roll onto the petrol forcourt or into a multistorey car park etc etc.


Lol yes, they will think hmm nice, that's shiny, they might even go as far as that's a good wax he's got there !!

But ... Really is the forecourt staff, going to stop what they are doing and say in stock ...sir is your car dressed in a 12,000.00 wax ..? While the 52 year old civil servant in his vw polo struggles to control the petrol pump and shield his eyes from the shine at the same time, while muttering to him self, damn kids and their 10k waxes 

Or will they be thinking to themselves, that looks nice, I wonder if he when to that new polish car wash, thats opened down the street, I hear they wash, dry and Hoover the car for a tenner ?... I might call in myself this weekend


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Jonny2400 said:


> Lol yes, *they will think hmm nice, that's shiny, they might even go as far as that's a good wax he's got there !!
> *
> But ... Really is the forecourt staff, going to stop what they are doing and say in stock ...sir is your car dressed in a 12,000.00 wax ..? While the 52 year old civil servant in his vw polo struggles to control both the petrol pumb and shields his eyes from the shine, muttering to him self, damn kids and their 10k waxes


As you are a member here, then you have perhaps an over the ordinary passion for car care than the average vehicle owner, the pricier products are not about blingy shine, if you are telling me that when you go and fill up, you do not notice others in the station admiring your car when you go to pay etc, then that is a good case why the warriors choice is not the choice to have.
My mate's C70 is 10 years old and after it has had a clean up his colleagues still comment on how his car is the the more appealing on the works car park, and that is just one of a few examples 
It's not a case for a £12k tub of wax, but as mentioned the pro outfits are not going advertise that they are going to ice the cake with some budget rubbish that has an irrational fan base


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jonny2400 said:


> This is an interesting one,
> 
> I for one like my watches, and my best is a £5500 breitling.
> 
> ...


:doublesho:doublesho

and maybe one day you will grow up and afford a good watch...or at least not try and show off by telling people the price.....



a breitling......people notice it.... :wall: what a **** you sound.... 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ive just put Fury up from £79.99 to £11,999

Cuey. Fancy pot 1 of 5


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Avanti said:


> As I understand 845 is just a liquid version of 476 or 476 is just a paste version of 845.
> Yes your extreme example may work, but how are you going to market the concept?
> When I start to see plenty of posts in the studio section where the poster always finishes off with a coat of 476 and the customer comes running back with further recommendations and repeat business then one can become convinced that all LSPs are the same


Marketing? Going by the original post all I have to say is i'm using a £10,000 polish. Perhaps I could also put up a few pics of shiny expensive cars, use a black and silver (or gold) colour scheme, think of a posh name, and ask a few mates (or pay a few people) to post on some forums about this amazing product or write a testimonial.

I think you have missed the point of my original post tbh. I wasn't implying that all LSP's are the same, or that a £12,000 wax is substandard or anything. I was simply making the point that it is very easy to make a simple statement to make something look better than it is without any actual facts to back it up - such as a name, details of the product, etc. The original post simply said that a website said they used an exclusive £12000 wax with no futher detail. Who remembers Boora wax? Apparently its professional grade, and many are taken in by such statements. It happens in every industry unfortunately where people either dont know better or have more money than sense.

For the record I have never used 476s btw so couldn't possibly comment on its performance.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Jonny2400 said:


> This is an interesting one,
> 
> I for one like my watches, and my best is a £5500 breitling.
> 
> ...


Are you crazy? How can you say your Casio is a better watch than your Breitling, 2 totally different watches for different applications...

What is the world coming to :wall: lol

I too love watches, but I couldn't & certainly wouldn't say my Seiko's better than my Patek or Omega come to that, totally different watches for different uses/times/applications...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> Ive just put Fury up from £79.99 to £11,999
> 
> Cuey. Fancy pot 1 of 5


only if the boss has signed it 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

I'll call it

Concours chateauneuf du nauba, posh pot and limit it to 3 pots signed by me


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'll call it
> 
> Concours chateauneuf du nauba, posh pot and limit it to 3 pots signed by me


deal.... as long as it's better than collie!!!!!!! :doublesho

or is that asking just too much.... nothing on earth can beat the mighty collie if you read some of the posts on this site.... 

I heard collie is sooo good, it even cures aids, world hunger and the hosepipe ban....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol:

I wonder how many people have used the stuff they "big up" ??

Not many id say. Ive used them all and well, underwhelmed is an understatement lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Concours Car Care said:


> :lol:
> 
> I wonder how many people have used the stuff they "big up" ??
> 
> Not many id say. Ive used them all and well, underwhelmed is an understatement lol.


just the same as the amount of people that have actually used the dear stuff I'll bet...nothing better than internet hardmen being snidy little girls about things they haven't tried or can even afford......seems to be a real increase in it over the last few months on here though..... 

you know the score though










:lol:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't get it. I think a beautifully detailed car is a wonderful thing, but I'd wager 99.99 of the population wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a £40 was and a £500 wax, never mind the money being talked about here. There are a lot of professionals here, who know their stuff so of course they would be able to tell but for a car that's going to be used and driven, I don't get it st all. Unless its for saying to people that the wax my car is wearing cost £40k, and to be honest the really rich don't brag like that, in my experience.

And to be honest, I can't afford it, but even if I could I very much doubt I'd spend it- I'd rather add a nice Ducati to the garage for that money, I'd have more fun with that.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> I don't get it. I think a beautifully detailed car is a wonderful thing, but I'd wager 99.99 of the population wouldn't be able to tell the difference between a £40 was and a £500 wax, never mind the money being talked about here. There are a lot of professionals here, who know their stuff so of course they would be able to tell but for a car that's going to be used and driven, I don't get it st all. Unless its for saying to people that the wax my car is wearing cost £40k, and to be honest the really rich don't brag like that, in my experience.
> 
> *And to be honest, I can't afford it, but even if I could I very much doubt I'd spend it- I'd rather add a nice Ducati to the garage for that money, I'd have more fun with that.*


There are onlookers though that ride and because they cannot afford the Ducati and have a more 'run of the mill ' bike would then argue the point that it is just another motor bike that goes from A-B.
IIRC the Fiesta is the most popular new car sold, is it the best though? Is a Maybach worth umpteen times more than the Fiesta? Those that can afford the Maybach are naturally in a different purchasing wants and need market and does not necessarily mean the do not have much up top


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Avanti said:


> There are onlookers though that ride and because they cannot afford the Ducati and have a more 'run of the mill ' bike would then argue the point that it is just another motor bike that goes from A-B.
> IIRC the Fiesta is the most popular new car sold, is it the best though? Is a Maybach worth umpteen times more than the Fiesta? Those that can afford the Maybach are naturally in a different purchasing wants and need market and does not necessarily mean the do not have much up top


Yep, of course there are. There are onlookers that want a Harley, a cg125 whatever. My point is, because they choose to buy one of those rather than a Ducati it doesn't mean they can't afford it as someone said in the thread earlier- it means they have different wants.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

every product sold today has the cheap end and the expensive end to choose from....


I find it odd, that on a forum all about detailing a bit of metal, which is a pretty specific hobby/industry... we have so many people continually going on and on and on about why products cost more, and people that use them are wasting money and are idiots...

As I have already said, it's usually people that have never tried and/or can't afford said products that have all the issues....

just the same as the "look at the uber expensive car being washed for a fiver" threads... how pathetic... 

:thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't think anyone who uses expensive products are idiots, I do think they are though if they accuse others of being jealous because they can't afford them, that's just daft. People have different priorities that's all. Horses for courses.

An idiot would be someone who spends £12000 on a wax and can't afford his gas bill but if they have the money and that's their bag, more power to them!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

shonajoy said:


> I don't think anyone who uses expensive products are idiots, I do think they are though if they accuse others of being jealous because they can't afford them, that's just daft. People have different priorities that's all. Horses for courses.
> 
> An idiot would be someone who spends £12000 on a wax and can't afford his gas bill but if they have the money and that's their bag, more power to them!


my comments were not aimed at you.... 

and IMO, it's quite easy to tell the people who are just jealous compared to the ones that want a rational discussion about things... 

anyway, have to go and see if my wax will warm me up today, the heating hasn't came on again.... :doublesho:doublesho 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

shonajoy said:


> I don't think anyone who uses expensive products are idiots, I do think they are though if they accuse others of being jealous because they can't afford them, that's just daft. People have different priorities that's all. Horses for courses.
> 
> An idiot would be someone who spends £12000 on a wax and can't afford his gas bill but if they have the money and that's their bag, more power to them!


I agree on you idea of an idiot or at least one type of idiot, another is those that choose to mock products services items more expensive than the one that the poster has chosen to use for whatever reason, and often I see their choice was based on mass hysteria


----------

